# Menschen in 3D



## Tim19822 (17. Okt 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde gerne Menschen, Männer und Frauen in java(jogl) konstruieren. Diese sollten halbwegs real sein, also keine Perfekten Dublikate. Diese will ich dann einfach in einer Animation hin un her schieben können... Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2006)

Tim19822 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee?



Hast du ne spezifische Frage?


----------



## Tim19822 (17. Okt 2006)

ja, ok... war vielleicht etwas kurz... Meine Frage ist, ob jemand schon codefragmente oder "fertige" menschen modeliert hat, die ich übernehmen kann und auf meine Bedürfnisse abändern kann.


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2006)

Sinnigerweise würde man einen Menschn wohl kaum von Hand in Java coden, sondern als Model-Datei in einem gängigen Format aus einem 3D-Editor exportieren. 

Würde mich schwer wundern, wenn es da nicht 1001 Beispiele im Web gäbe.


----------



## Tim19822 (17. Okt 2006)

Ok, danke. Das dachte ich mir auch schon. Ich bin neu auf diesem Gebiet. Und deshalb wollte ich hier wisssen ob es sowas gibt, wie ich sowas in mein Java Projekt bekomme und wo ich solche beispiele finde...


----------



## AlArenal (17. Okt 2006)

Ich hab mit 3D auch nichts am Hut 
Schau dich mal im Forum oder per Google um, für was für Datenformate es freie Import-Routinen gibt und mach dich auf die Suche nach passenden Models. 

Ich vermute es schadet auch nicht sich Blender zu besorgen...


----------



## VdA (18. Okt 2006)

man könnte zb mit blender in vrml konvertieren und mit java importieren wie das geht weiß ich nicht und bei google findest du garantiert auch nichts.
habs schon ma probiert  ...3 stunden lang


----------



## AlArenal (18. Okt 2006)

VdA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man könnte zb mit blender in vrml konvertieren und mit java importieren wie das geht weiß ich nicht und bei google findest du garantiert auch nichts.
> habs schon ma probiert  ...3 stunden lang



Das sagt eher aus, wie gut du mit Suchmaschinen umgehen kannst, aber lässt dadurch noch lange keine Rückschlüsse darauf zu was geht und was nicht.

Beispiel gefällig?

Habs probiert.. 2 Minuten lang:

http://blend2java.sourceforge.net/
http://forums.java.net/jive/thread.jspa?threadID=17307&tstart=105


----------



## theGregg (28. Nov 2006)

hi,

lassen sich Java3d-Shapes auch mit lwjgl rendern? Sind leider 2 verschiedene API's und desshalb nicht kompatibel oder?


----------

